# Are Coleman Powermate 18V Tools the Same as Craftsman?



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

My dad has a Coleman drill w/o a battery charger. Personally, I think it is a poor investment for such a mediocre tool, but my dad really wants to be able to use this drill. The battery looks like alot of other NiCad's I've seen out there. Does anyone know if it is compatible with Craftsman, or any others? A one hour Coleman charger has been hard for me to find.
Steve


----------



## aggreX (Oct 17, 2008)

stp57 said:


> My dad has a Coleman drill w/o a battery charger. Personally, I think it is a poor investment for such a mediocre tool, but my dad really wants to be able to use this drill. The battery looks like alot of other NiCad's I've seen out there. Does anyone know if it is compatible with Craftsman, or any others? A one hour Coleman charger has been hard for me to find


Each manufacturer makes unique designs for their power tools and battery attachments are rarely compatible. The cost of a Coleman charger may not be cost-effective versus the cost of a better DIY product like Ryobi especially when they are on sale. You could try a search on E-bay/CL etc for a Coleman charger or you could buy a relatively inexpensive Ryobi kit that will outperform the Coleman and have a lot of accessories, upgrades and interchangeable power tools running the same batteries. The Ryobis will not be as powerful as a DW or Milwaukee but based on your Coleman purchase I can suggest a Ryobi product.


----------



## duckdown (Dec 16, 2008)

I have ran across Coleman on several occasions within the local Ocean State Job Lot. I think they sell the drill kit for $25. I have the same challenge with my dad in that he is looking for replacement batteries for his durabilt.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks guys. Good info. I'm just going to surprise my dad with a new drill. Something small with lithium batteries. Can't beat the shelf life of a charged lithium battery. Always ready when you are.
Steve


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

I can't believe there is still a market for Crapsman powertools, and others like that. They used to make pretty good stuff....


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't stop laughing.. coleman power tools are a joke.


----------



## Algol (Jan 25, 2010)

fnfs2000 said:


> I can't believe there is still a market for Crapsman powertools, and others like that. They used to make pretty good stuff....





slowforthecones said:


> I can't stop laughing.. coleman power tools are a joke.


Wow. Real professional, guys.


----------

